# Ricki Lake's Weight Loss and Confidence Gain



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2007)

Ricki Lake showed off a newly trim figure at a charity event in Los Angeles on Thursday, and credits a strict exercise regimen for the transformation.

"I think I had [that muscle] under all that fat all those years. I think it was just there," Lake told PEOPLE at the Choose Your Cause Launch Party and Charity Benefit at Fred Segal Fun in Santa Monica.

Her secret? "I work out with a trainer three days a week," she said.

Lake, who is single, dated a personal trainer after her 2004 split from husband Rob Sussman. But don't expect similar sparks to fly this time.

"He is totally hot, but he's 25, and I have to draw the line at 30," said Lake, who is 39. "Thirty is like my starting point."

Besides, she said, she isn't actively looking to jump back into a relationship. "I'm just starting dating, and I'm not desperate, and I'm not lonely," she said. "I'm really happy being alone."

In most recent project, Lake serves as executive producer on a new documentary, The Business of Being Born, about the maternity care system in America.

"It looks at all that from my own personal experiences," says Lake, who has two sons with Sussman. "It's fascinating."

****

GO Ricky! Go Ricky!


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow she looks amazing. Inspiring


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 29, 2007)

She looks good.


----------



## mayyami (Oct 29, 2007)

wow, she looks stunning. Im sure that takes a lot of work! motivating!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2007)

she looks gorgeous! good on her. I say, if it works for you, then go for it! she looks amazing that's for sure


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 29, 2007)

wow, great


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 29, 2007)

I love ricki lake, im really happy for her. I remember when her talk show first aired. lol


----------



## Bexy (Oct 29, 2007)

She looks fabulous.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 29, 2007)

she look great


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 29, 2007)

She looks great!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 29, 2007)

All that yo-yo flux cannot be good for her. She _does_ look good, no doubt about it, but if she can maintain a slightly bigger figure but stay the same weight, that might be even better in the long run for her health.


----------



## neenerbabe (Oct 29, 2007)

That's hard work, I'm happy for her.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *All that yo-yo flux cannot be good for her*. She _does_ look good, no doubt about it, but *if she can maintain a slightly bigger* *figure but stay the same weight, that might be even better* in the long run for her health. I was having the same thoughts. She looks great but all that yo-yo dieting can ruin your metabolism.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 30, 2007)

Ricky looks awesome!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW! OMG, she looks fantastic.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy. My jaw dropped. Freaking hot!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 30, 2007)

She does look good. Gotta love her confidence. " i am happy being alone".


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 30, 2007)

She looks good. Shes goin to be in a show on lifetime if you ladies ever watch that. It looks good but I like the lifetime channel so yea.


----------



## NYchic (Oct 30, 2007)

this is going to sound bad but she's still a little chubby but congrats to her for losing all that weight!


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 30, 2007)

She looks great!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 31, 2007)

cool...I was wondering where she had been


----------



## nuberianne (Nov 27, 2007)

That must have been some hard work. I hope she maintains a healthy lifestyle.


----------

